# Happy Birthday Scareme



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear scareme!
Oh wait, that's me. Nevermind.

All kidding aside, I'd like to ask a dorky favor of my Haunt Forum peeps. As some of you may know, I like doing random acts of kindness. If you wouldn't mind, as a favor to me, could someone do a random act of kindness today. It can be something little like holding a door open, letting a car in ahead of you in traffic, or picking up a dropped glove. If you want to do something major like donate a new wing to a hospital, or donate a kidney, go right ahead. If you want to share with me I would love it. Or if you want to keep it private, that's fine too. But if I do happen to hear on the news that Superman save the Metropolis today, I'll know it was someone from Haunt Forum. Thanks, Laura


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!! What a lovely thought! I will have to see what I can come up with tomorrow in your honor!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Laura !!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA!!! You are such a wonderful person, friendly, outgoing and lovely inside and out. So you want to drag the rest of us along with you down the path of "Nicey-Nicekins"? Okay darling...for you I will do 7 random acts of kindness....
Here's your cake:








And my gift is my song....and this one's for you...


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, Laura!!!  You're still a year behind me, but trying to catch up!!!  It will be a pleasure to perform an A.R.K. in your honor today....don't know what it will be, but I'll figure it out when the time comes!!! (doubt you'll see it on the news, but you never know!)  Have a grrrrreat day!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday scareme!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme what a thoughtful idea. One or more RAK coming up just for you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Scareme!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Scareme! Hope you have a wonderful day that is filled with kindness from everyone around you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Laura! Hope your day is terrific!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday scareme!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Laura, I hope you have a wonderful funfilled day! What a selfless request for a random act of kindness. You got it, sister! Happy birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Laura


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday my flowery friend.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, scareme!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Sorry I'm late, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the kind birthday wishes everyone. I had a great day and a lot of smiles from reading posts on here.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

better late than never? happy b day scareme!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oops, I missed your birthday. 

Happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Laura! Hope you have a great day! You should, because you're a great person!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great thundering fruit bats of the Northern swamps, I missed your B-day! I was once told that being late was more memorable, anyway... or was it a lawn gnome in the trap is worth 3 plotting against you at midnight under your porch... Well, anyway ya' season it, Happy Birthday scareme, Lady-General of the Evil Elmo Army!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy, Happy B-Day Scareme!


----------

